# Laptop has virus?



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Sorry guys i didnt know where to put this, but the rootzwiki community are really tech savy. So here goes, im not sure if my computer has a virus but my laptop is randomly moving 500 mbs worth of files to the sw setup? Does anyone know whats up


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm assuming that you're running windoze, although you did not say so.

Back when I used to use windoze (quite a long time ago) I would always download and run Malwarebytes to see if I had a "virus" if anything like this happened.


----------

